# any recruitment agencies that can help with finding an entrylevel IT jobs in Aucklan



## johnsa (May 11, 2012)

Hi,

I just joined this forum to get some help in finding an entrylevel IT job.

I live in Auckland.

Are there any recruitment agencies that does look for entrylevel IT jobs as well?

I graduated with a Bachelor in IT last year september and struggling to find any IT job, even helpdesk.

I am looking for an entrylevel Helpdesk job.

Please if you know of any recruitment agencies that can help, let me know as soon as possible.



Thanks.


----------



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi! A lot of the jobs advertised on seek Nz are via recruitment agencies! Some direct you to their website so maybe you can contact the agencies that way.


----------

